

The reason that outsourcing software is so difficult - dools
http://www.workingsoftware.com.au/page/The_reason_that_outsourcing_software_is_so_difficult

======
teyc
Also have a look at this: [http://www.quora.com/What-is-your-greatest-pain-
point-with-o...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-your-greatest-pain-point-with-
outsourcing-software-development)

